# Washington DC Open 2010



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2009)

Ok, enough lollygagging... after months of organizing, the competition has finally been announced on the WCA website, here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WashingtonDCOpen2010

We encourage you, the competitors, to volunteer to judge and scramble, but ultimately it's your decision. 

Thanks to those at Cumberland Valley, the first competition I attended, who inspired me to try and organize a competition


----------



## chris410 (Dec 22, 2009)

I registered, I will be happy to help out where I can as well since I am local.
Thanks for putting this together, I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2009)

chris410 said:


> I registered, I will be happy to help out where I can as well since I am local.
> Thanks for putting this together, I am looking forward to this.



Why did you not select "I volunteer to judge" or "I volunteer to scramble" on the registration page?


----------



## chris410 (Dec 22, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > I registered, I will be happy to help out where I can as well since I am local.
> ...



I clicked on both, feel free to note it down, not sure why they did not appear to be selected. :confused:


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 22, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> Thanks to those at Cumberland Valley, the first competition I attended, who inspired me to try and organize a competition




There's a slight chance I'll make this. Most likely, though, I won't be able to attend.


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 22, 2009)

We have to register and pay online? 

I have a few friends whom I might bring, but I'm not going to pay for them online when they aren't sure yet. Guess I'll just register later when everyone is sure about going.


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2009)

My computer freaks out whenever I go to the WCA page. Is there a competition website where I can register or is the only way to do so through the WCA page? (If that is the case I can just have my brother do it for me)


----------



## desertbear (Dec 22, 2009)

No pyraminx or megaminx? *Tear*


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2009)

Kian said:


> My computer freaks out whenever I go to the WCA page. Is there a competition website where I can register or is the only way to do so through the WCA page? (If that is the case I can just have my brother do it for me)



Register here: http://www.cubingusa.com/washingtondc/register.php

However, please pay right after you register, or we have to remove you from the list, and you must re-register afterwards. This has happened twice? already.


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > My computer freaks out whenever I go to the WCA page. Is there a competition website where I can register or is the only way to do so through the WCA page? (If that is the case I can just have my brother do it for me)
> ...



Thank you, I will be sure to pay when I register.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 22, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > My computer freaks out whenever I go to the WCA page. Is there a competition website where I can register or is the only way to do so through the WCA page? (If that is the case I can just have my brother do it for me)
> ...



Well, logging in with your CubingUSA account, you could go back and it'll give you the payment page again.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 22, 2009)

Does anyone want to share a hotel room near the venue? I prefer budget places like Motel 6 or Super 8, or something similar. PM me if you're interested.

Chris


----------



## tkcube1 (Dec 22, 2009)

WOO IM GOING TO MY FIRST COMPETITION!!!!!


----------



## flee135 (Dec 22, 2009)

Registered.

If there's anyone who's driving from the north of Maryland down into Virginia and is looking for a place to stay, we can work something out. I live about one hour away from the venue, and it'd be nice to get a ride there and back. I live around Columbia, Maryland. In exchange, I can let you to stay at my place overnight. This includes a stay overnight on Friday, leaving for the competition in the morning, coming back Saturday night, and staying for Saturday night if needed. If anyone's interested, send me a PM.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Sounds good!
I wanna judge!
And scramble! 

How do I volunteer for said jobs? 

Thanks


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

CitricAcid said:


> Sounds good!
> I wanna judge!
> And scramble!
> 
> ...


When you sign up and pay online there are boxes you check off that state what you want to volunteer for.


----------



## desertbear (Dec 22, 2009)

Is there any chance of pyraminx or megaminx being added?


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2009)

desertbear said:


> Is there any chance of pyraminx or megaminx being added?



If we have enough time left over, we will add event(s).

You can help the competition run faster by volunteering


----------



## Edmund (Dec 22, 2009)

I really hope I can make it.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 22, 2009)

Registered! Hoping to finally get a 5x5BLD success. >_>


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 22, 2009)

Edmund said:


> I really hope I can make it.



this.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 22, 2009)

How likely is it that pyraminx will be added as another event? I'd like to get an idea of what to start practicing before the competition.


----------



## teller (Dec 22, 2009)

Registered! See you guys there!


----------



## Micael (Dec 22, 2009)

Why can't we register to both 5x5x5 BLD and 3x3x3 MultiBLD? I checked the schedule, I don't see any conflict.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2009)

We realized a mistake in communication. The conflicting events are not what they are listed as on the registration page; rather, 4x4 (not BLD) conflicts with Multibld, and 5x5 (not BLD) conflicts with FMC. 

For now, we will say that you can register for any of the four events that are currently listed as conflicting, and we are working on having no conflicts whatsoever, by staggering the events a bit.

The note to the side of the events that are listed as conflicting are just a note, they do not physically prevent you from signing up for both, so no worries there.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 22, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> We realized a mistake in communication. The conflicting events are not what they are listed as on the registration page; rather, 4x4 (not BLD) conflicts with Multibld, and 5x5 (not BLD) conflicts with FMC.
> 
> For now, we will say that you can register for any of the four events that are currently listed as conflicting, and we are working on having no conflicts whatsoever, by staggering the events a bit.



If this is the case, I would also want to register for FMC. How would we add an event, and pay the additional fee?

Chris


----------



## Bryan (Dec 22, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> The note to the side of the events that are listed as conflicting are just a note, they do not physically prevent you from signing up for both, so no worries there.



Well, when you tell the person making the registration that they can't sign up for either, he might write code to do that 

anyway, I've removed the code for now.

If you want to go back and add those events, you can do so by logging into your CubingUSA account and updating your registration. If you didn't log into CubingUSA while you originally registered, you can log in now and it'll match your registration as long as you have the same e-mail address on your registration and CubingUSA account.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 22, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Well, when you tell the person making the registration that they can't sign up for either, he might write code to do that



Oops, I didn't realize that, sorry. 



flee135 said:


> How likely is it that pyraminx will be added as another event? I'd like to get an idea of what to start practicing before the competition.



Given that two people have lobbied for it, and no one for other side events, it would probably be the first to be added, if any.

If you volunteer to make the competition run faster, that increases the chances


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 22, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > How likely is it that pyraminx will be added as another event? I'd like to get an idea of what to start practicing before the competition.
> ...



I would volunteer to scramble/judge for this if you add the event, that is of course assuming I'm not in the middle of one of my other events.

Chris


----------



## Carson (Dec 22, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > How likely is it that pyraminx will be added as another event? I'd like to get an idea of what to start practicing before the competition.
> ...



I would be interested in pyraminx as well if it were to be added.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 22, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > How likely is it that pyraminx will be added as another event? I'd like to get an idea of what to start practicing before the competition.
> ...


Sure, I can help judge or scramble, whichever is needed at any given time, as long as I'm not competing at the same time.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 22, 2009)

ill judge and scramble too.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 22, 2009)

If the pyraminx is added I would like to compete in that event as well.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 22, 2009)

Registered!



> Thanks! We'll see you at the competition! Except for Chris Hardwick, he may not see you, because he'll be blindfolded most of the time.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 22, 2009)

MistArts said:


> Registered!
> 
> 
> 
> > Thanks! We'll see you at the competition! Except for Mike Hughey, he may not see you, because he'll be blindfolded most of the time.



Oops....that's a carryover from the Indiana competition. I don't think Mike will be there. It's been changed to "Chris Hardwick".


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2009)

Bryan said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Registered!
> ...



And here I just got my hopes up! I was all excited to finally meet Mike!

Anyway, just so there's no confusion, we can just register for everything now, correct?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 22, 2009)

Kian said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



Yes. I will probably add "potential events" once I get the list from Evan, but you can update that with your CubingUSA account.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2009)

Kian said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > MistArts said:
> ...



Sorry I can't make it there. Too many competitions in a row, and that one's the farthest away. I'm going to miss all the BLD excitement.


----------



## Kian (Dec 22, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > And here I just got my hopes up! I was all excited to finally meet Mike!
> ...



Ah, yes. You guys in the Midwest are starting up a lot of competitions, it's great to see. Do you think you'll be able to make it to Nationals?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 22, 2009)

Kian said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



I very much hope to, yes.


----------



## Micael (Dec 23, 2009)

Registered.  1 month to learn 5x5 BLD.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 23, 2009)

i have to learn my 4X4 edge parity algorithms in one month.


----------



## Squeek (Dec 23, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> i have to learn my 4X4 edge parity algorithms in one month.



Should only take a day or so to learn, if you do them over and over again


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 23, 2009)

I have been tryin to register but i keep on getting an error thing after submiting registration for it says there is an error updating it? someone plz help me i have plans to go to it but it just cant register


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 23, 2009)

cubesolver77 said:


> I have been tryin to register but i keep on getting an error thing after submiting registration for it says there is an error updating it? someone plz help me i have plans to go to it but it just cant register



You may already be on the list; PM me your name, and I will see if that is the case. If so, I can remove the registration that is already there, and the error should go away, so you can pay this time.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 23, 2009)

i got the error too, but it doesnt happen if you have a cubing USA account, when you log on you can freely edit your submitted material


----------



## Kian (Dec 24, 2009)

Just registered Kyle and I. I'm excited to get down there.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey i am thinkin of goin to the comp. will anyone be interested in sellin some helicopter cube masters? I didnt see any at the mellon winter and i want to buy some plz leave feedback or message me if you are willin to sell a set of masters there thx


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 25, 2009)

what is a helicopter cube master


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Dec 25, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> what is a helicopter cube master



"Masters" refer to a set of pieces that can be used to cast all the pieces, e.g. a corner, edge, center, and core would be a set for making a 3x3x3 cube.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 28, 2009)

I just got the email about all the conflicting events being resolved. When can we see the new schedule? At the moment I'm not sure if I want to add events or not, and I think seeing the schedule will help in making my decision. After all, I wouldn't want to do all the BLD events one after another.

Also, if anyone missed this post earlier, this offer still stands, although I won't push it any further if nobody responds.


flee135 said:


> If there's anyone who's driving from the north of Maryland down into Virginia and is looking for a place to stay, we can work something out. I live about one hour away from the venue, and it'd be nice to get a ride there and back. I live around Columbia, Maryland. In exchange, I can let you to stay at my place overnight. This includes a stay overnight on Friday, leaving for the competition in the morning, coming back Saturday night, and staying for Saturday night if needed. If anyone's interested, send me a PM.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 28, 2009)

are you guys going to be selling rubiks cube shirts? i would so buy one. for a souvenir


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 29, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> are you guys going to be selling rubiks cube shirts? i would so buy one. for a souvenir



Unfortunately, no.



flee135 said:


> I just got the email about all the conflicting events being resolved. When can we see the new schedule? At the moment I'm not sure if I want to add events or not, and I think seeing the schedule will help in making my decision. After all, I wouldn't want to do all the BLD events one after another.



Here's the schedule, posted as an attachment.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 29, 2009)

what's up with registration being full? There's only 37 total people and I registered but didn't pay yet. I also have a friend that was hoping to go.
edit: nevermind. I checked my email. But what about my friend, can he go? As far as I can tell, the number of people that can be there is far from being full.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 29, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> what's up with registration being full? There's only 37 total people and I registered but didn't pay yet. I also have a friend that was hoping to go.
> edit: nevermind. I checked my email. But what about my friend, can he go? As far as I can tell, the number of people that can be there is far from being full.



The 70 total people includes guests, not only competitors. That total is not shown to the public, but it has reached 70. However, several people have not paid yet, when they should have, so spots may still open up in the near future.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 29, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > what's up with registration being full? There's only 37 total people and I registered but didn't pay yet. I also have a friend that was hoping to go.
> ...



Sorry - I'm one of those people. I'll pay tonight.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh nice, 30 minutes for each 5x5 BLD attempt. I've only ever done one, so that's definitely not enough time. I think it's best if I remove that event, if possible. Also, it'd be nice if I could add FMC. I guess that means I would just have to squeeze the 5x5 round into 15 minutes, or just run into the 3x3 final round a little bit. Please let me know if/when these events are added to the events that I'm competing in.

Also, _if_ pyraminx is added, do you have any clue when it will be? It looks like it would fit in nicely as a side event during the first 3x3 round since nothing else is going on then. Of course, this is only a suggestion, since you may not have a pyraminx event at all anyway.


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 30, 2009)

Registered And Payed!

EXCITED!!!!


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

In case you haven't already seen my e-mail,
I asked you to put me on for 2x2/3x3 speedsolve.
My dad just sent you $4 USD via PayPal.


----------



## Evan Liu (Dec 30, 2009)

flee135 said:


> Oh nice, 30 minutes for each 5x5 BLD attempt. I've only ever done one, so that's definitely not enough time. I think it's best if I remove that event, if possible. Also, it'd be nice if I could add FMC. I guess that means I would just have to squeeze the 5x5 round into 15 minutes, or just run into the 3x3 final round a little bit. Please let me know if/when these events are added to the events that I'm competing in.
> 
> Also, _if_ pyraminx is added, do you have any clue when it will be? It looks like it would fit in nicely as a side event during the first 3x3 round since nothing else is going on then. Of course, this is only a suggestion, since you may not have a pyraminx event at all anyway.



Those changes have been made to your registration.
For extra events, we are considering the time slot you mentioned, as well as after the 3x3 finals.



nlCuber22 said:


> In case you haven't already seen my e-mail,
> I asked you to put me on for 2x2/3x3 speedsolve.
> My dad just sent you $4 USD via PayPal.



Done.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks very much.


----------



## flee135 (Dec 30, 2009)

Evan Liu said:


> flee135 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh nice, 30 minutes for each 5x5 BLD attempt. I've only ever done one, so that's definitely not enough time. I think it's best if I remove that event, if possible. Also, it'd be nice if I could add FMC. I guess that means I would just have to squeeze the 5x5 round into 15 minutes, or just run into the 3x3 final round a little bit. Please let me know if/when these events are added to the events that I'm competing in.
> ...


Alright, thanks.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Dec 30, 2009)

When is the registration deadline. And only 70 competitors? has it been filled up yet? I'm thinkin about competin. This'll be my first comp. Keep me posted.


----------



## Carson (Dec 30, 2009)

F1Z2L3 said:


> When is the registration deadline. And only 70 competitors? has it been filled up yet? I'm thinkin about competin. This'll be my first comp. Keep me posted.



70 Attendees... this includes both participants and guests.


----------



## blah (Dec 30, 2009)

@Carson: How are you and Shaden getting there?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

does anyone have extra 3x3 stickers, mine are peeling (ill buy them if need be)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> does anyone have extra 3x3 stickers, mine are peeling (ill buy them if need be)



I have a few sets. I could give you a set if you really needed it. It's a whole month until DC Open though...


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

it depends if my parents let me buy more stickers, i dont want to ask for too much. (I already bought the cube and timer and mat, and i think buying anything else by asking them would be pushing it)


----------



## MistArts (Dec 30, 2009)

nlCuber22 said:


> ElderKingpin said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone have extra 3x3 stickers, mine are peeling (ill buy them if need be)
> ...



Do you have a set of 2x2 stickers? I would pay for them.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 30, 2009)

MistArts said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > ElderKingpin said:
> ...



only 3x3.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

are you only supposed to bring your cubes to the competition, does the competition supply the timers?


----------



## Carson (Dec 30, 2009)

blah said:


> @Carson: How are you and Shaden getting there?


I'm driving... going to pick Shaden up in Lexington on the way. We are leaving middle of the day on Friday.



ElderKingpin said:


> are you only supposed to bring your cubes to the competition, does the competition supply the timers?


Timer's are provided. You may, however, use your own if you really want. I have seen this done before, but it's pretty rare. Most people do bring their timers though so they can practice between events and race people unoffically.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

so when you sit down to do the solve, you can ask the judge to swap out their timer for yours?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 30, 2009)

You could...but don't bother. It'll add unnecessary time, and it really doesn't make a difference.

I'm going! Booked plane tickets today.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

i wonder if anyone from outside of this site registered as a competitor ._.


----------



## Kian (Dec 30, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> You could...but don't bother. It'll add unnecessary time, and it really doesn't make a difference.
> 
> I'm going! Booked plane tickets today.



Hmm, that's cool. Maybe I'll go, too.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 30, 2009)

ElderKingpin said:


> so when you sit down to do the solve, you can ask the judge to swap out their timer for yours?



I would be wondering why you'd want to use your own timer. While it's not explicitly denied in the regulations, if someone wants me to switch out timers, there better be a good reason for it. Otherwise, you come off looking like a prima donna.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 30, 2009)

just curious XD


----------



## blah (Dec 31, 2009)

Carson said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > @Carson: How are you and Shaden getting there?
> ...


Any more space on that car for me?


----------



## CitricAcid (Dec 31, 2009)

Anyone want to buy/trade for an ES 4x4+5x5?
Still in good condition. 
Though they have original stickers, which are peeling.. 

I don't need them anymore, since I recently got V5 and Mefferts 4x4.

Reply or PM if your interested.


----------



## blah (Dec 31, 2009)

@Evan: Why am I not on the competitors list?


----------



## Carson (Dec 31, 2009)

blah said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Absolutely! You may have to hold a couple laptops and occasionally fetch some oreos, but we will find a way to squeeze you in. You taking a bus to Lexington?


----------



## blah (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah I'll get it asap. I'll talk to Shaden about it within the next week.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 31, 2009)

blah said:


> @Evan: Why am I not on the competitors list?



Because you didn't pay yet. When there's limited space, you need to pay in advance. That means paying when you sign up, not signing up, and paying the day before the competition.

Can people explain if this was not clear, so I know what kind of wording to use in the future?


----------



## Carson (Dec 31, 2009)

Bryan said:


> blah said:
> 
> 
> > @Evan: Why am I not on the competitors list?
> ...



I don't suppose there is a way for paypal to give out some type of verification and have that as part of the registration process? That way people would have to pay BEFORE they could fill in their events.

________________________________________________________________
Also, I was wanting to add a couple of events. Should I just add them and send an additional Paypal payment?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 31, 2009)

Carson said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > blah said:
> ...



Well, this was originally based off the MN Open script, which gives you the option of paying online (and being cheaper), or paying the day of (and being more expensive). So when I modified it for Washington, I took out the "You can pay the day of" and then suppress them from the competitor list until you pay.

The issue comes with people registering and not paying, because I have no clue how long they're sitting at the Paypal screen (if at all).

I also don't allow duplicate e-mail addresses in the registration list, because it prevents people from registering multiple times, so when those people come in the next time, it gives them an error. Also, I can't just say that if you have the same e-mail, to update the existing entry, because there's no guarantee the e-mail is you. That's why I use CubingUSA accounts to update the registration. Since the account can only be activated if you have access to the e-mail address, then I know it's you.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 1, 2010)

Registered and payed for. This'll be my first competition. I'm excited!


----------



## King Koopa (Jan 3, 2010)

so if i just bring one person i still won't be able to register right?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 11, 2010)

Will there be an after party anywhere?
Also, I'm gonna go ahead and start with goals.

What I'm competing in:
2x2 - sub 6 average (could be sub 5, sub 4 if I got really lucky )
3x3 - sub 17 average (could be sub 16, if I get above average solves, then there's a _very_ slight chance I could get sub 15. Doubt it)

If I decide to add any, then:
4x4: Sub 1:15 average
5x5: Sub 2 average
Magic: Sub 1.2 average. I used to be so good at Magic, and then it broke 
FMC: <35
3x3 BLD: Sub 3? Maybe. Sub 3 would be really good for me.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey on my Registation I forgot to check off 3x3 oh Can i just pay the day of and compete??? ( B. Lay)


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 12, 2010)

King Koopa said:


> so if i just bring one person i still won't be able to register right?



Unfortunately not. We can put you on the waiting list for whenever the total goes under 70 due to dropouts and such, but there are already quite a few people on the waiting list. 



nlCuber22 said:


> Will there be an after party anywhere?


We don't have one planned, but if you and other competitors want to organize one for yourselves, that's fine.



cubesolver77 said:


> Hey on my Registation I forgot to check off 3x3 oh Can i just pay the day of and compete??? ( B. Lay)



Ideally you should just send another payment asap with the "send money" tab on paypal, for $2 ($1 for the event, $1 to cover part of the payment that paypal keeps for themselves).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, thanks.

Does anyone want to actually have an after party? If so, where would we have it?


----------



## cubesolver77 (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok thx i will try to send the payment as soon as I can and i would be up for havin somethin after the comp. to do


----------



## chris410 (Jan 13, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> Ok, thanks.
> 
> Does anyone want to actually have an after party? If so, where would we have it?



I would be up for dinner, I have yet to meet any other cubers in my area so I am looking forward to meeting some you that I have interacted with here. As far as location, I am not familiar with that area so we could pretty much pick a place after the event.


----------



## cubesolver77 (Jan 17, 2010)

Evan, instead of me sending you the money could you just replace my 5x5 registration with 3x3 OH???


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 17, 2010)

cubesolver77 said:


> Evan, instead of me sending you the money could you just replace my 5x5 registration with 3x3 OH???



Yep, I just changed it.


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 21, 2010)

NOOOO!!! REGISTRATIONS FULL!!! Wow I waited to long and now I can't register. Guess I have to wait till next year now since my parents wont drive farther than VA lol. Is there some sort of waiting list?


----------



## Carson (Jan 21, 2010)

The after party is always one of the best parts of the competition. A quick google search of the area turns up two "nicer" places and the rest are fast food.

Italian
Chinese


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 21, 2010)

tkcube1 said:


> NOOOO!!! REGISTRATIONS FULL!!! Wow I waited to long and now I can't register. Guess I have to wait till next year now since my parents wont drive farther than VA lol. Is there some sort of waiting list?



We already went over the limit to allow those on the waiting list to come anyway. Unfortunately, you were not quick enough to request a spot. I understand that you are (relatively) local, but we cannot accept any more registrations due to the space limitations. 

We _may_ have another competition this year, in the summer or fall; I hope you can remember to register early in order to guarantee a spot, though we will try to avoid having a limit next time, by getting a bigger venue.

In the meantime, keep practicing


----------



## tkcube1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> tkcube1 said:
> 
> 
> > NOOOO!!! REGISTRATIONS FULL!!! Wow I waited to long and now I can't register. Guess I have to wait till next year now since my parents wont drive farther than VA lol. Is there some sort of waiting list?
> ...



Alright man thanks.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 27, 2010)

I will be selling/trading the following:
1x Cubesmith 3x3 Black Cube Standard Set (comes with white logo)
1x Chrome Cubesmith Logo
1x Yellow Cubesmith Logo
1x Red Cubesmith Logo
Eastsheen 4x4 (disassembled)
1 LanLan 2x2


Looking for:
1 Type a-V edge piece
Type F-II 3x3
Type C-II 3x3
Edison 3x3
All preferably in Black.

that is all.
PM if interested (or I guess you could just reply)

Goals:
3x3: Sub 16 average, sub 15 if get lucky (and I'm not too nervous)
2x2: Sub 7 average, but if I get 7.xx I'm fine with that. Anything more and I'll be disappointed.
That's all I'm competing in 
I just realized that I need to finish CLL desperately.
speedcubing101.com ftw


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 27, 2010)

^^I want Cubesmith Stickers!!! 

I Will Be Selling /Trading:
x2 PUZL.co.uk Sticker Sets (One Set Will Have 2 Cubesmith Stickers, as I lost 2 stickers to the second set.)
Eastsheen 4x4 White
Eastsheen 5x5 White

Looking for:
Edison 3x3 Black
TaiYan II Black 3x3

Thanks


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 27, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> ^^I want Cubesmith Stickers!!!
> 
> I Will Be Selling /Trading:
> x1 PUZL.co.uk Sticker Set
> ...



I forgot to tell you that I got my order. My a-V has a bright set on it now.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 27, 2010)

Sweet, I want regular!


----------



## Bob (Jan 28, 2010)

Goals:
- Get there without car breaking down
- Get home without car breaking down
- Yell at least three times at someone


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bob said:


> Goals:
> - Get there without car breaking down
> - Get home without car breaking down
> - Yell at least three times at someone



Yell at me every time I get a sup-20 single. You're guaranteed to yell at least three times, I'll be super nervous.

Practicing -
number of times: 5/5
best time: 13.62
worst time: 18.91

current avg5: 17.00 (σ = 2.08)
best avg5: 17.00 (σ = 2.08)

session avg: 17.00 (σ = 2.08)
session mean: 16.71

18.91, 14.08, 13.62, 18.75, 18.17
bad 18s, but good 13. 18.75 had a huge lockup on an A perm (by huge, I mean it should have been 14.xx)
That's the kind of single I want but the average is not too good.
I'm guessing this is something like what I'll get though 
I should be more optimistic.

EDIT: Rolled it out
EDIT2: Rolled it out more


Spoiler



best time: 13.62
worst time: 19.19

current avg5: 15.88 (σ = 0.83)
best avg5: 15.88 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 16.56 (σ = 1.87)
best avg12: 16.56 (σ = 1.87)

session avg: 16.56 (σ = 1.87)
session mean: 16.54

18.91, 14.08, 13.62, 18.75, 18.17, 15.92, 18.48, 16.42, 19.19, 16.51, 13.68, 14.71

EDIT2:
number of times: 15/15
best time: 13.62
worst time: 19.19

current avg5: 14.69 (σ = 0.04)
best avg5: 14.69 (σ = 0.04)

current avg12: 16.44 (σ = 1.48)
best avg12: 16.13 (σ = 1.77)

session avg: 16.24 (σ = 1.77)
session mean: 16.26

18.91, 14.08, 13.62, 18.75, 18.17, 15.92, 18.48, 16.42, 19.19, 16.51, 13.68, 14.71, 14.64, 14.73, 16.12
sub15 of 5 


That's more like it.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 28, 2010)

Bob said:


> Goals:
> - Get there without car breaking down
> - Get home without car breaking down
> - Yell at least three times at someone



Uh on...it's my first competition and I'm a new speedcuber (if I can even say that) and pretty slow by the forum's standards...so I guess I may end up being your target :confused:


----------



## Kian (Jan 28, 2010)

Over/under on Bob's arrival time 9:45am. Any takers?


----------



## Micael (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi,
For some reason, I will not show up. Sorry for that, I know many were willing to go, but did not got a spot. Have a nice competition.

Micaël


----------



## Bob (Jan 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> Over/under on Bob's arrival time 9:45am. Any takers?



I'm only staying like 15 minutes from the venue. So little faith in me?


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2010)

Bob said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Over/under on Bob's arrival time 9:45am. Any takers?
> ...



OMG You're staying over. That's great. So 40 minutes late then?


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> Over/under on Bob's arrival time 9:45am. Any takers?



He might come.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 29, 2010)

Bob said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Over/under on Bob's arrival time 9:45am. Any takers?
> ...



I think the hotel in Atlanta was closer than 15 minutes, wasn't it?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 29, 2010)

Bob said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Over/under on Bob's arrival time 9:45am. Any takers?
> ...



Depends...how's your parking brake?


----------



## cubesolver77 (Jan 29, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> I will be selling/trading the following:
> 1x Cubesmith 3x3 Black Cube Standard Set (comes with white logo)
> 1x Chrome Cubesmith Logo
> 1x Yellow Cubesmith Logo
> 1x Red Cubesmith Logo



Does that mean my stickers came in too??? 

I will also be selling my 2 extra 360's i got for x-mas and maybe someother puzzles if you are interested.


----------



## Bob (Jan 29, 2010)

We're taking Yacka's car, so no worries about the parking brake.


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 29, 2010)

goals: 3x3: sub11 avg, new pb single
2x2: sub3, maybe even WR again
4x4: new pbs
5x5: dont care
BLD: LOL


----------



## Carson (Jan 29, 2010)

*Goals*

2x2: Sub :09 single || Sub :12 average
3x3: Sub :35 single || Sub :40 average
4x4: To actually beat the cutoff time, and if I do: sub 3:00 average
5x5: No chance of beating the cutoff... just hoping the timer doesn't hit 9:59.99
OH: Just looking to get a a successful solve on this one.
BLD: 1st successful solve in competition would be nice
Magic: Sub :02 average and no DNF's
To catch Bob yelling at someone on camera


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 29, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> BLD: LOL


LOL



nlCuber22 said:


> Eastsheen 4x4 (disassembled)


wat

Goals?:
3x3: sub-PB
4x4: sub-PB
5x5: sub-PB
OH: sub-PB
BLD: sub-PB
2x2: sub-PB
magix: sub-PB
FMC: sub-PB
4x4BLD: sub-PB
multi: depends on my mood
5x5BLD: lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 29, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> 5x5BLD: lol


Aww, come on - I know you want the WR.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 29, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > Eastsheen 4x4 (disassembled)
> ...



lol. I know, it's bad.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 29, 2010)

ok so. will people be willing to sign my stackmat mat with their signature and PB?


----------



## Bob (Jan 29, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> ok so. will people be willing to sign my stackmat mat with their signature and PB?



My minimum charge is typically $20 + a beer.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 29, 2010)

how about a pat on the back? and the adoration of my school


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey, I need someone's magic for the magic competition. Any lenders?


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 30, 2010)

so that is a yes right? if i just randomly come up to you and ask for your autograph you cant decline :3


----------



## cubesolver77 (Jan 30, 2010)

I will be selling some stuff their tommorow such as 
Eastsheen 4x4- missing corner and 2 sides stickered yellow and green
2 new 360's that i got for x-mas
square-1 30 degree pieces
square-2 corners that are capped but overflowed
Eastsheen 5x5- core is held together by superglue
broken magic and master magic- both need to be restring

help
I just put goo gone stuff on my gigaminx to get rid of the goo before i sticker it but some of the stuff got in it and it can bareley turn. No silicone with me at hotel and Not really enough time to dissassemble and clean before tomorrow.


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 30, 2010)

cubesolver77 said:


> I just put goo gone stuff on my gigaminx to get rid of the goo before i sticker it but some of the stuff got in it and it can bareley turn. No silicone with me at hotel and Not really enough time to dissassemble and clean before tomorrow.



Don't use goo gone on puzzles to remove sticker residue. The stuff will corrode the plastic.


----------



## teller (Jan 30, 2010)

AAAARGHH!!! It's snowing like crazy down here (Norfolk, VA). I-64 is a deathtrap...I didn't get very far before I had to turn around.

Evan--Cross Teller West and Ashton Abernathy off the competitor list. Sorry.

Sigh...guess I'll catch you all at the next one.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 30, 2010)

nice to know that weather doesnt want DC open to happen


----------



## Kian (Jan 30, 2010)

1-3 Inches in DC, not too bad up here, sadly those below us are going to get rocked. Here's hoping the roads will be ok...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 30, 2010)

So, um, according to Katie, everyone's being kicked out. Like right now, and everyone is mad packing.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 30, 2010)

Katie:
"okay hhe just called me
he said the snow got so bad the library where they had it had to close
and they were thinking of having it at mcdonalds...??
but it wouldve been ridiculous
so theyre going back to the hotel to get their stuff
and coming homeee!"


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 30, 2010)

lolcomp


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 30, 2010)

That really sucks.


----------



## joey (Jan 30, 2010)

Boo 
Apparently rowe did 10.38avg with a 8.72 single tho.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep, the comp is over, sadly 

Winners:
2x2 - Rowe, 3.77 avg
3x3 - Rowe, 11.5x avg (10.38 avg in first round)
3x3 BLD - Tim Sun, 57.xx
Clock - Tim Sun, 10.xx avg

8.72 single for Rowe, i think


----------



## oskarasbrink (Jan 30, 2010)

did anyone get rowe's solves on vid?


----------



## cubesolver77 (Jan 30, 2010)

It sucks that it was ended so early though. I never got to do 3x3 OH which i have been practicing the most for


----------



## chris410 (Jan 30, 2010)

Too bad the weather cut the comp short. This was my first comp and it was great to meet several people from here and watch so many talented people solve. I judged a few of Rowe's solves his first 10.0x, and one during finals which was an 11.xx ...simply amazing! 
I caught his 8.xx solve right at the end because I was judging someone else, I hope he is able to make it to nationals because that will be interesting to watch.
Nice meeting many of you and thanks for all of the tips! I hope to see many of you at other events. Wishing everyone a safe trip home.

P.S.

Thank you Bob for not yelling at me!


----------



## F1Z2L3 (Jan 30, 2010)

I got there about an hour late cuz somethin came up and slow traffic due to the weather. And as soon as i got there it was my turn. It was my first competition. I was surprised at how small and packed the room was. I had horrible times, mostly cuz college doesnt allow me to practice as much and i had about 2 days to get used to this new color scheme on my cube. anyway it was fun to see such amazing talent. and to see the immense amount of concentration and focus for bld solving, it just blew me away. 
BTW i was the lost lookin quiet guy in almost all black with the backpack.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 30, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> Winners:
> 2x2 - Rowe, 3.77 avg
> 3x3 - Rowe, 11.5x avg (10.38 avg in first round)
> 3x3 BLD - Tim Sun, 57.*30*
> Clock - Tim Sun, 10.*57* avg



Losers: 
5x5 BLD - Tim Sun DNF (15:5x)


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 30, 2010)

CN is such a win today


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Evan Liu said:
> 
> 
> > Winners:
> ...



Aww, so close! I was sure you were going to do it.

And I see you still haven't had a 7x7x7 solve yet - still one event short of a success in every event. You really need to find a competition with 7x7x7 soon!

But very much congratulations on the sub-1 3x3x3 BLD solve. It's about time you were officially in the sub-1 group.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > Evan Liu said:
> ...



Loser as in I DNF'd it.  Off by ~6 pieces and a D'.

...I should probably clear that up in my previous post.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Swordsman Kirby said:
> ...



Uh, yeah. I was sure you got it, and all you were down about was that it wasn't quite WR.

Hey, it was a pretty good try, though! Sorry to hear you missed it.


----------



## Bob (Jan 30, 2010)

chris410 said:


> Thank you Bob for not yelling at me!



I would have, but I had already reached my quota. 

1) Yelled at a kid for asking me for an autograph.
2) Yelled at a woman for using flash photography.
3) Yelled at everyone for not eating all the pizza.

...I think Yacka did enough yelling for the both of us, though.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bob said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Bob for not yelling at me!
> ...




Nice meeting you and good job on vocals!


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 30, 2010)

does the competition count since it didnt finish?

I had a really ugly cube with stickers peeling pretty badly. I still got in though


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 30, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> does the competition count since it didnt finish?
> 
> I had a really ugly cube with stickers peeling pretty badly. I still got in though



Yes, it still counts. It's just that the events that would have taken place after 1:00 PM were cut. The 2 rounds of 3x3, one round of 2x2, one round of 3x3 BLD, and one round of clock will still count.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 30, 2010)

Other losers: Me on clock, DNF average. First solve was 9.21 DNF, though I had an 8.5x non-DNF.

First time I've heard of a competition being snowed out...I'd really have liked to have a chance at FMC, but oh well.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 31, 2010)

Jeez that sucks that it got cut short. I would be pretty pissed if I had travelled far for that. Nice results Rowe!


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jan 31, 2010)

I had wanted to go, only because of fewest moves (especially since it was to be best of 2), but the registration filled up so early. Now I'm glad I wasn't able to register, because I would have been so bummed to travel all that way for a canceled event.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 31, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Other losers: Me on clock, DNF average. First solve was 9.21 DNF, though I had an 8.5x non-DNF.
> 
> First time I've heard of a competition being snowed out...I'd really have liked to have a chance at FMC, but oh well.



its probably because it was held at a public place. Other competitions have been held in schools and such, where you cant get canceled because of snow. Oh well T_T i hope theres another one


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 31, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> Tim Reynolds said:
> 
> 
> > Other losers: Me on clock, DNF average. First solve was 9.21 DNF, though I had an 8.5x non-DNF.
> ...



Wrong. The county's schools also get closed for snow, and that was no different today...


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 31, 2010)

Ah well, it was great guys. 

Although I choked, as my FII's caps kept popping off, so I was stuck using someone's FI, I +2ed once, and that totally screwed my sub-30 av. I am pretty angry. But I got to get KOII stickers.  

But yeah, it was nice meeting everyone again, I hope to see some of you a CMU Spring and Discovery Science.

(Also, I was the fail-noob in the black fedora wearing the "I Reject Your Reality And Substitute My Own." T-Shirt. 

But yeah, it was great. Even though it stopped early, I enjoyed it more than CMU.


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 31, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Ah well, it was great guys.
> 
> Although I *chocked*, as my FII's caps kept popping off, so I was stuck using someone's FI, I +2ed once, and that totally screwed my sub-30 av. I am pretty angry. But I got to get KOII stickers.
> 
> ...



*choked
That may be true, but the experience definitely matters much more. 

We hope to have another competition in the summer or fall of this year (hmm, what will nature give us this time... hurricane?)

Also, I forgot to mention, I got my first two sub-20 competition solves


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 31, 2010)

^Thanks, fail spelling.  And congrats on the sub-20s.  

I hope you guys can bring us back their. Maybe I'll get a hotel this time. 

Also, Instead of a hurricane, we will get a devastating tornado-earthquake combo, causing the ground to swallow King's Park Library, trapping us underground, forcing us to compete for a lifetime to keep us from all losing our minds, and eating each others limbs off. (I volunteer Dene. Even though he most likely won't be there. But he wiiiiiillllll... Muahaha.) Also, we will have to drink shock oil for nutrition. Once we run out of that, we'll be forced to use CRC and Jig-A-Loo. Once we run out of that, we'll have to eat the cubes. Therefore, killing ourselves, if this has not happened already. 

How do you like my prediction? lol


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 31, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> How do you like my prediction? lol



Imaginative? Yes. Realistic? No.


----------



## Kian (Jan 31, 2010)

Bob said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Bob for not yelling at me!
> ...



1) Ok you did yell, but only to make invalidate my point .3 seconds earlier that you never yell
2) You kindly asked for people to not use the flash
3) You did threaten to randomly delete times if people didn't eat more pizza, so that one is legit. 

Anyway, it's too bad about the snow but it's alright, I still had a good time at the comp and the night before. Took Kyle and I nine hours to make what should be a 4 hour drive. Took us 4 hours for the first 50 miles, so we really picked it up later . All that to be awful at the comp, but I'll give it a go again next week!


----------



## Tyson (Jan 31, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> CitricAcid said:
> 
> 
> > Ah well, it was great guys.
> ...



You'll have to excuse my ignorance being from California, but why did the library have to close? Does the snow make it difficult for people to get to and from the library? I just don't really understand the mechanics. The only time I got to skip school was during El Nino in 1998 when wind and rain took down the power lines.

So is closing the library a regulatory thing? Would there actually have been a problem if the library had stayed open? Like, would people get trapped in the library, and then have to drink their own urine to stay alive?


----------



## Carson (Jan 31, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Evan Liu said:
> 
> 
> > CitricAcid said:
> ...



The city ordered all branches of the library to close at 1:00pm. The organizers requested an exception just for us,but it was denied. The roads were quite horrible, and I don't blame them for closing the venue. Things were getting bad as we were leaving, and continued to get worse for the next few hours. As much as I am annoyed by having driven 12 hours for a 4 hour contest, the decision to shut down was by far the safest option.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 31, 2010)

Tyson said:


> You'll have to excuse my ignorance being from California, but why did the library have to close? Does the snow make it difficult for people to get to and from the library? I just don't really understand the mechanics. The only time I got to skip school was during El Nino in 1998 when wind and rain took down the power lines.
> 
> So is closing the library a regulatory thing? Would there actually have been a problem if the library had stayed open? Like, would people get trapped in the library, and then have to drink their own urine to stay alive?



When the snow is that bad, and it's only going to get worse, they close the library so the library workers are able to go home before the roads are impossible.

Not everyone has 4 wheel drive vehicles. And if the roads are bad where buses can't go, people using public transportation are stuck.


----------



## Kian (Jan 31, 2010)

It was 100% the correct decision. The county shut down non essential services for good reason. The roads were absolutely atrocious. The employees and the people there would have been done no favors by making them wait just to drive through worse conditions to come. Obviously I wasn't happy that we weren't able to continue, but the right decision was definitely made.


----------



## joey (Jan 31, 2010)

You guys in the US are wimps.


----------



## pjk (Jan 31, 2010)

joey said:


> You guys in the US are wimps.


The Brits are good ones to talk.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 31, 2010)

joey said:


> You guys in the US are wimps.



Come on. Don't generalize the whole nation. Growing up in North Dakota, I think school was cancelled just a handful of times. It was usually, "If you live in the country and can't make it in, you won't be counted absent."

Minnesota cancels a bit more frequently. It's usually, "It's too cold and the diesel engines won't run, so we don't have buses", but sometimes for snow.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 31, 2010)

i swear there was a guy that looked like bon jovi at the competition


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 1, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> i swear there was a guy that looked like bon jovi at the competition



Mitchell's dad. XD


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 1, 2010)

Bryan said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > You guys in the US are wimps.
> ...


+1. We WVians are never afraid of snow! WOOT! SNOW EPIC FAILZ.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 1, 2010)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> ElderKingpin said:
> 
> 
> > i swear there was a guy that looked like bon jovi at the competition
> ...



wow, i didn't actually realize that till now... Its so true though


----------



## Bob (Feb 1, 2010)

Kian said:


> It was 100% the correct decision. The county shut down non essential services for good reason. The roads were absolutely atrocious. The employees and the people there would have been done no favors by making them wait just to drive through worse conditions to come. Obviously I wasn't happy that we weren't able to continue, but the right decision was definitely made.



Although, it wasn't so much of a decision on our part. We really had no choice.


----------



## Kian (Feb 1, 2010)

Bob said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > It was 100% the correct decision. The county shut down non essential services for good reason. The roads were absolutely atrocious. The employees and the people there would have been done no favors by making them wait just to drive through worse conditions to come. Obviously I wasn't happy that we weren't able to continue, but the right decision was definitely made.
> ...



Of course, I was refering to the county's decision to shut down non-essential services like the library. I do realize you were handcuffed.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 1, 2010)

Kian said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



That was only for show. NO HANDCUFFS CAN HOLD BOB BURTON!


----------



## Carson (Feb 1, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



Except perhaps pink fuzzy ones.


----------



## Kian (Feb 1, 2010)

Carson said:


> Except perhaps pink fuzzy ones.



This thread has taken a horrifying turn.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 1, 2010)

Kian said:


> Carson said:
> 
> 
> > Except perhaps pink fuzzy ones.
> ...



Incidentally I handled some today (don't ask how or why; I don't know either)... I made sure I washed my hands afterwards.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 1, 2010)

The results are up now, for those who've been waiting to see their official times


----------



## Faz (Feb 2, 2010)

Heh, I wonder how someone could DNF 3 times. Anyone got any idea?

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CRIS01


----------



## Forte (Feb 2, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Heh, I wonder how someone could DNF 3 times. Anyone got any idea?
> 
> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010CRIS01



hmm I wonder if he broke three of his fingers in a taekwondo championship?


----------



## joey (Feb 2, 2010)

LOL at NlCuber's times.


----------



## Escher (Feb 2, 2010)

joey said:


> LOL at NlCuber's times.


(In true nlcuber style)
This.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 2, 2010)

Escher said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > LOL at NlCuber's times.
> ...


 This.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 2, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Swordsman Kirby said:
> 
> 
> > ElderKingpin said:
> ...



LOL! I met him in Dusseldorf.


----------



## Dene (Feb 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


 This.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 2, 2010)

Dene said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...


 This.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 2, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



This. http://selb.us/feri/Flash/%5BZONE%5D_Konata_-_Miniloop.swf


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2010)

4Chan said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



This.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 2, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...



This.


----------



## Meep (Feb 2, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > 4Chan said:
> ...



Way to kill the tree.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 2, 2010)

nou.


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh come on, stop teasing nlCuber. He choked. He was nervous. It was his first competition. Forgive him. I have personally seem him get sub-20 averages. He's really good, when he's not nervous. Cut him some slack.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 2, 2010)

I think it's because of this:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=310835#post310835
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=310993#post310993

But it seems someone deleted his post when he claimed sub-10 solve(s).
It was like, 3 fast times back to back.


----------



## joey (Feb 2, 2010)

Sub-20 to a 30 and a 45.. (and DNFing 3 solves)

I can expect nerves to play a part.. but to make SUCH a difference is weird.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 2, 2010)

CitricAcid said:


> Oh come on, stop teasing nlCuber. He choked. He was nervous. It was his first competition. Forgive him. I have personally seem him get sub-20 averages. He's really good, when he's not nervous. Cut him some slack.



What about his youtube video where he gets a 12s solve. Even though he messes up PLL he gets a good time. Surely that's a BAD time for him, considering he messed up?

Being nervous doesn't mean you get times three times your "usual" ones. Someone who can get sub 12 solves back to back, as has apparently been claimed, does not get competition results above 30 seconds.


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 3, 2010)

hey evan, do you know if the cubes me and tim sun got as awards are fII or fIII. They feel a tad bit more sturdy and came with different stickers...
im not sure if its the same type


----------



## JackJ (Feb 3, 2010)

hey rowe, did you get your 8.72 on tape?


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 3, 2010)

JackJ said:


> hey rowe, did you get your 8.72 on tape?



nah, sadly.


----------



## JackJ (Feb 3, 2010)

gahh! Was it a skip?


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 3, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> hey evan, do you know if the cubes me and tim sun got as awards are fII or fIII. They feel a tad bit more sturdy and came with different stickers...
> im not sure if its the same type



This is where we got it from (for free , since they were prizes)

So yeah, from that, it would seem that they are FII...


----------



## rowehessler (Feb 3, 2010)

JackJ said:


> gahh! Was it a skip?


no, nonlucky. Finally a good NL time


----------



## Ron (May 10, 2010)

Sorry for reopening this thread. I sent an e-mail to the organisation team of DC Open 2010, but I did not get a reply.

I will be in Washington DC from June 12 until June 18.
It would be great if we could organise a competition on Sunday June 13. I am very willing to organise this if someone could arrange a venue and bring some additional timers.
I am also interested in meeting some local cubers. Staying near the Gaylord National convention center.

Have fun,

Ron


----------



## Bob (May 10, 2010)

I can bring timers. Now we just need an organizer.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 10, 2010)

Bob said:


> I can bring timers. Now we just need an organizer.



venue*


----------



## Bryan (May 10, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > I can bring timers. Now we just need an organizer.
> ...



Can we take bets on how long until someone just posts a random place without any insight to cost or availability? I'll say 4 hours and 45 minutes.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 10, 2010)

It should be in DC this time, not Virginia. We should rent out a gym or cafeteria


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...



Oval Office


----------



## Nagano3193 (May 10, 2010)

does anyone know if there is anything cubing related thats going to happen in New York?


----------



## Evan Liu (May 11, 2010)

Just got back home from AP exams 

I would love to do this again, especially since our previous competition was cut short by the snow. We will try to get the DC Open '08 venue (our school). It has a small cost, and we need a faculty sponsor, which we had last time, but the place itself was not available. According to the school events calendar, it should be free on June 13. If we can't get it, we will try to find another different venue.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 11, 2010)

Nagano3193 said:


> does anyone know if there is anything cubing related thats going to happen in New York?



Not quite New York, but:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CaptainsCove2010


----------



## Nagano3193 (May 11, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Nagano3193 said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone know if there is anything cubing related thats going to happen in New York?
> ...



thanks!


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 11, 2010)

hey evan, what school is it, i live in DC and might know it


----------



## Evan Liu (May 11, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> hey evan, what school is it, i live in DC and might know it



It's not in DC... it's pretty close to the venue we were at earlier this year; as it says on the WCA page for DC Open '08, it's tjhsst.
I know you want it in DC; if you can find a venue, we can help do the rest, but we're also going to try to get this one.


----------



## chris410 (May 11, 2010)

June 13th works for me...the following weekend I will be at Virginia International Raceway for a 2 hour endurance race. Keep us posted, I can help set up/judge.


----------



## chris410 (May 11, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> bluecloe45 said:
> 
> 
> > hey evan, what school is it, i live in DC and might know it
> ...




Unless you know someone, DC would probably be both expensive and difficult to obtain. That and parking/traffic makes Virginia a bit easier.


----------



## Kian (May 11, 2010)

Oh god please don't make me drive into DC. 

The 13th in NOVA would work fine for me. I hope we can get this done. It'd be great to see Ron twice in a year. What a treat for us East Coasters!


----------



## Ron (May 11, 2010)

> It's not in DC... it's pretty close to the venue we were at earlier this year; as it says on the WCA page for DC Open '08, it's tjhsst.


Sounds great. It is only 12 miles from my hotel.



> I can bring timers. Now we just need an organizer.


Bob, I will always love you.

Like I said, I can be the organiser, but it sounds like we already have a nice team. So if someone can get the venue we have a competition.

Btw. I have a big hotel room, so I could host at least one person on Saturday night.

@Kian, the week before that you have a competition in Ohio. Do you have a life? ;-)


----------



## Kian (May 11, 2010)

Ron said:


> @Kian, the week before that you have a competition in Ohio. Do you have a life? ;-)



No, but I have a car. 

Ohio is my "out of normal range" trip for the summer. I plan on making it part of vacation. DC is only a 3-4 hour drive for me, so I'll just stay over one night.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 11, 2010)

Great.
If this happens, that means another two competitions within 2 weeks of each other for me.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 12, 2010)

We're still in the process of getting a/the venue, and have some questions:
Would it be ok to have it in a pavilion in a park (outdoors as opposed to indoors)? The tent/roof will serve as enough of a covering should it rain.
How loosely is the one-month rule written? We definitely won't get the venue and all before tomorrow is over, which is one month before the competition. I have seen a few competitions which have been announced after that deadline.
Does anyone else know of good venues? We have a lot of choices in mind, but the more the merrier; moreover, we don't have to be the only ones searching, and if someone else finds a venue first, that would be great, and we would still help out with everything else


----------



## masterofthebass (May 13, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> We're still in the process of getting a/the venue, and have some questions:
> Would it be ok to have it in a pavilion in a park (outdoors as opposed to indoors)? The tent/roof will serve as enough of a covering should it rain.
> How loosely is the one-month rule written? We definitely won't get the venue and all before tomorrow is over, which is one month before the competition. I have seen a few competitions which have been announced after that deadline.
> Does anyone else know of good venues? We have a lot of choices in mind, but the more the merrier; moreover, we don't have to be the only ones searching, and if someone else finds a venue first, that would be great, and we would still help out with everything else



As long as the tent/roof is large enough to cover the timer area, it shouldn't be a problem. All of the Captain's Cove competitions as well as BigCubes Summer were held outdoors.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 13, 2010)

It would be nice to rent a cafeteria, just like baltimore 2010, how about Alice Deal middle school or lafayette elemntry school. If you need info of either venue, i can find it out cause they are both within less than a mile of me


----------



## Evan Liu (May 13, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> It would be nice to rent a cafeteria, just like baltimore 2010, how about Alice Deal middle school or lafayette elemntry school. If you need info of either venue, i can find it out cause they are both within less than a mile of me



I have several venues in mind, and I think dealing with the ones I am familiar with would be easier. You are probably more familiar with the venues you mentioned, so it would be easier for you, rather than us, to try to obtain those. However, as people have said, navigating DC is quite hard, and NoVa would probably be better.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 13, 2010)

that is true, i just mentioned them because i would probably be able to reserve the usuallt empty space for a low price.


----------



## masterofthebass (May 13, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> that is true, i just mentioned them because i would probably be able to reserve the usuallt empty space for a low price.



and until you find out that information, your suggestions are pointless. Look into them and perhaps something can be done.


----------



## Ron (May 13, 2010)

@Evan

Thanks for finding the venue. We appreciate it a lot and it is a prerequisite for the competition.
I think outdoors would not be a good idea, also because of the unpredictable light conditions.
The one-month rule is a 'should', in this case we can deviate from it, but we have to conclude in at most one week. Otherwise competitors cannot prepare travelling et cetera.
Maybe you can find a conference room in a hotel? It is OK to charge an entrance fee to cover costs.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 14, 2010)

Submitted the building use form for renting the cafeteria, now awaiting approval, probably will get it by early next week.
It's still ok if anyone else is looking for an alternative venue, in case this is not approved.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 14, 2010)

for tomas jefferson high


----------



## Evan Liu (May 14, 2010)

bluecloe45 said:


> for t*h*omas jefferson high



Was that a question? Anyway, yes, the form was for renting tjhsst.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 14, 2010)

my bad


----------



## Evan Liu (May 14, 2010)

Our venue request has been approved. 
AP Latin in ~30 mins...


----------



## Kian (May 14, 2010)

Evan Liu said:


> Our venue request has been approved.
> AP Latin in ~30 mins...



Awesome! 

If we get snowed out this time I'm never going back to the DC metro area.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (May 14, 2010)

Kian said:


> Evan Liu said:
> 
> 
> > Our venue request has been approved.
> ...



Ditto.


----------



## chris410 (May 14, 2010)

Excellent! Looking forward to this (no so much for my times since I am so slow rather, how much I learn at each competition)


----------



## Bob (May 15, 2010)

chris i want u to take the bike this time


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 15, 2010)

i was bobs target at dc open, i asked for an autograph and he screamed *NO*


----------



## Bob (May 15, 2010)

Evan,

Please send me an email with the venue details so I can announce this competition today.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 16, 2010)

hey bob, when will the info be announced?


----------



## chris410 (May 16, 2010)

Bob said:


> chris i want u to take the bike this time



You got it!


----------



## TheMachanga (May 16, 2010)

and what day will it be?


----------



## DaBear (May 16, 2010)

what time is this gonna be at?....im hoping to not get bent over by DC traffic...oh and ill be bringing a friend, maybe 2


----------



## Evan Liu (May 16, 2010)

DaBear said:


> what time is this gonna be at?....im hoping to not get bent over by DC traffic...oh and ill be bringing a friend, maybe 2



Approximately 9 to 5.



TheMachanga said:


> and what day will it be?



Sunday, June 13.


----------



## Kian (May 16, 2010)

DaBear said:


> what time is this gonna be at?....im hoping to not get bent over by DC traffic...oh and ill be bringing a friend, maybe 2



It's a weekend and you don't have to quite make to DC. It's in Northern Virginia. You should have little to no problems.


----------



## Bob (May 16, 2010)

Competition announced.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 16, 2010)

Not sure about this one. That would make Ohio, DC, and Lexington all in one month, which would be great, but I don't know if my dad would be willing to make the trip.


----------



## chris410 (May 16, 2010)

Ok just registered...should be interesting since I am going to try my hand at full PLL (crossing fingers that I get some time to practice)


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 16, 2010)

you got a venue at TJ? Nice.

So is the time set? or is it still up for debate. because if its held in july i probably cant come


----------



## Evan Liu (May 16, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> you got a venue at TJ? Nice.
> 
> So is the time set? or is it still up for debate. because if its held in july i probably cant come



Of course the time is set, the competition has already been announced.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WashingtonDCSpring2010

June 13, not July.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 16, 2010)

questions. sorry for this..im new to competitions stuff

when is baltimore open 2010? I live right near there

when is washington dc open 2010?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 16, 2010)

Just saw the above post
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WashingtonDCSpring2010

baltimore ?


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 16, 2010)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/competitions.php

sorry..bah baltimore already happened


----------



## DaBear (May 16, 2010)

Kian said:


> DaBear said:
> 
> 
> > what time is this gonna be at?....im hoping to not get bent over by DC traffic...oh and ill be bringing a friend, maybe 2
> ...



I'm from Maryland, so i do have to worry about the beltway unfortunately. DC traffic makes me want to kill puppies. 

Oh and 9am? Aight. Gonna have to leave at like 7:30. DX


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 16, 2010)

TRADING:
what i have: awesome modded chinese pyraminx
black taiyan II
YJ i gen 3x3
circular 2x2 ball
MONEY

What i want: 
qj pyraminx
megaminx
haiyan memory


----------



## Kian (May 16, 2010)

DaBear said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > DaBear said:
> ...



Oh. I was going by the Raleigh, NC that your profile says you're from. Either way there shouldn't be much traffic on a Saturday morning. I don't expect much and I'm coming from the same direction you will be.


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 16, 2010)

is it 10 dollars for everything, or do guests need 10 dollars to ._.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 16, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> is it 10 dollars for everything, or do guests need 10 dollars to ._.



$10 per competitor, guests are free.


----------



## DaBear (May 17, 2010)

Kian said:


> DaBear said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



oh yea, sorry, forgot about that being there. i go to NC State, but I'm originally from Columbia, MD


----------



## teller (May 17, 2010)

No snow this time! I will be there...unless...unless something else bad happens!


----------



## DaBear (May 18, 2010)

bamp

and I'm just curious as to who if anyone will be selling/buying cubes there. I'll be bringing my whole collection and let people buy/trade for them if I can part with the cube.

What I got:
Alpha I(black)
Alpha III(black)
Alpha III-SV(white)
Alpha V(modded white)
F I(blue)
C4Y I(porcelain white)
C I(yellow)
C II(white, if I can jack it back from my friend)
Diansheng .333 with cubesmith mosaics
V 6(this is a maybe, it is fully modded, no pins though)
A bunch of cubesmith stickers as well


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 18, 2010)

how much are you selling those stickers for and are those only 3x3 stickers


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 18, 2010)

Blue FI?
Do want.

Not sure if I can go though :'(


----------



## chris410 (May 19, 2010)

I will have two F-II cubes (black w/ bright sticker set) $5 each, I have two if anyone is interested. They are barely used as well, very fast. I switched to white so I no longer need these.


----------



## Kian (May 19, 2010)

chris410 said:


> I will have two F-II cubes (black w/ bright sticker set) $5 each, I have two if anyone is interested. They are barely used as well, very fast. I switched to white so I no longer need these.



I'll buy them, Chris.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 19, 2010)

chris410 said:


> I will have two F-II cubes (black w/ bright sticker set) $5 each, I have two if anyone is interested. They are barely used as well, very fast. I switched to white so I no longer need these.



I might buy one; it depends on how well the free stickers from a recent order turn out in replacing the crappy stickers on my current F2. I'm very stingy.


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 19, 2010)

i am currently waiting for cubesmith to come out with F-II fitted stickers before i get new ones.


----------



## flee135 (May 19, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> i am currently waiting for cubesmith to come out with F-II fitted stickers before i get new ones.



http://cubesmith.com/3x3x3SmallSize.htm


----------



## NathanKearney (May 19, 2010)

Before I throw this lot in the trash, I'll see if anybody wants any of it.

This is most of my early collection from when I didn't know better:

1. Rubik's 2x2. Disassembled, I gave up on putting it back together
2. Rubik's 4x4. Peeling stickers, falls apart easily.
3. Rubik's 5x5. Peeling/missing stickers. Almost ruined by being lubed with sewing machine oil.
4. White type D core, springs, screws, centers, center caps, and corners. Edges were lost to a failed attempt at a mod.
5. Pyraminx. Unknown brand, 1 loose tip, edges fall out every other turn.
6. White mf8 square-1. Fine condition, I just hated the puzzle. This is the only one that I'm trying to get a money out of.
7. A _very_ pretty light blue/teal blindfold.

Claim what you want, first come first serve. Even if nobody claims something, I'll bring it anyway and find something to do with it.

Thanks


----------



## chris410 (May 19, 2010)

Kian said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > I will have two F-II cubes (black w/ bright sticker set) $5 each, I have two if anyone is interested. They are barely used as well, very fast. I switched to white so I no longer need these.
> ...



I will give Kian the first opportunity to buy them and FYI - I did replace the stickers with the F-II bright set as well.


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 19, 2010)

NathanKearney said:


> Before I throw this lot in the trash, I'll see if anybody wants any of it.
> 
> This is most of my early collection from when I didn't know better:
> 
> ...



I want #7!!! I need a blindfold very badly.

If you're giving this stuff away for free, I'd take any of it.


----------



## DaBear (May 19, 2010)

ElderKingpin said:


> how much are you selling those stickers for and are those only 3x3 stickers



Probably $1.50 for 3x3(maybe $1.25) and $1.75 for 4x4, they're all half brights....i also have 2 sets of tiles and some chromes


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 20, 2010)

save a 3x3 set and a 4x4 set if you will


----------



## F1Z2L3 (May 23, 2010)

Is there a limit on the number of people in attendance? I'm tryna bring some friends. Also im interested in those blue F types and maybe the square-1. I gotta disassembled rubiks 4x4 if anyone wants that???? Ill be trying to trade or buy at the comp. All I have is a jsk clone and a bad old type A that I never really liked. so I'm tryin to expand my collection. I'm also interested in a timer.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 23, 2010)

F1Z2L3 said:


> Is there a limit on the number of people in attendance? I'm tryna bring some friends. Also im interested in those blue F types and maybe the square-1. I gotta disassembled rubiks 4x4 if anyone wants that???? Ill be trying to trade or buy at the comp. All I have is a jsk clone and a bad old type A that I never really liked. so I'm tryin to expand my collection. I'm also interested in a timer.



No, there is no limit this time; bring as many people as you want 
The venue is a lot better/bigger than the one from last time.
We also need more competitors


----------



## ElderKingpin (May 23, 2010)

its ironic that 30 people came with a small venue and only 19 with a large one.


Btw if anyone coming to the competition and OHs with their right hand, i would like to get some pointers from you.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2010)

To the organizer, please check your e-mail. I'd like to be added to more events (I've sent a PM)


----------



## Bryan (May 25, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> To the organizer, please check your e-mail. I'd like to be added to more events (I've sent a PM)



If you sign up for a CubingUSA account, you can just update it yourself.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2010)

Bryan said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > To the organizer, please check your e-mail. I'd like to be added to more events (I've sent a PM)
> ...



Beautiful. thank you


----------



## flee135 (May 30, 2010)

So I figured that since more events may be added on the day of the competition, perhaps you guys could consider adding pyraminx on the day of the competition if time allows. If anything, that's just what I want, but if it's popular enough, it probably wouldn't be such a bad idea. Thanks!


----------



## Evan Liu (May 30, 2010)

flee135 said:


> So I figured that since more events may be added on the day of the competition, perhaps you guys could consider adding pyraminx on the day of the competition if time allows. If anything, that's just what I want, but if it's popular enough, it probably wouldn't be such a bad idea. Thanks!



Yes, it's definitely being considered, probably the most likely to be added. 
I myself would also like to have it; hope you can get NAR


----------



## flee135 (May 30, 2010)

Haha thanks. I'll make sure not to pop half my solves like at Baltimore


----------



## chris410 (Jun 7, 2010)

:-( Bob I can't ride the bike...I had to switch my on-call duties to this coming weekend since I'm racing the motorcycle the following weekend. I have to carry a laptop and a few other bits of equipment that won't fit on the bike.

I am looking foward to watching the second and final rounds competition, looks like there are a lot of very fast cubers competing. Good thing I cube for fun!


----------



## Bob (Jun 8, 2010)

chris410 said:


> :-( Bob I can't ride the bike...I had to switch my on-call duties to this coming weekend since I'm racing the motorcycle the following weekend. I have to carry a laptop and a few other bits of equipment that won't fit on the bike.
> 
> I am looking foward to watching the second and final rounds competition, looks like there are a lot of very fast cubers competing. Good thing I cube for fun!



I'll let it slide this time, but next time....


----------



## chris410 (Jun 8, 2010)

Bob said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > :-( Bob I can't ride the bike...I had to switch my on-call duties to this coming weekend since I'm racing the motorcycle the following weekend. I have to carry a laptop and a few other bits of equipment that won't fit on the bike.
> ...



Well, I'll make an effort...if I can fit my cubes + laptop into my back pack I'll ride up! I guess if I'm going to be the slowest cuber...I may as well be the fastest person there right?  (kids...new drivers...I am talking about racing on the track! Obey the speed limit)


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jun 8, 2010)

you wont be the slowest, the people who dont compete at all are the slowest.


----------



## DaBear (Jun 8, 2010)

chris410 said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > chris410 said:
> ...



i mean dan cohen is gonna be there so no one is expecting to win any big cube events....and im still only averaging the lower-mid 30s for 3x3, but im competing


----------



## Mariah94 (Jun 8, 2010)

I was so syked to go to this. A competition in my state! I was signed up and preparing, and then.

"You have a softball tournament. Softball comes before cubing." blah, blah.

They just don't understand


----------



## chris410 (Jun 8, 2010)

I always have a good time and learn tons at the competitions. I figure we all have to start somewhere right? See you all there!


----------



## chris410 (Jun 8, 2010)

DaBear said:


> i mean dan cohen is gonna be there so no one is expecting to win any big cube events....and im still only averaging the lower-mid 30s for 3x3, but im competing



Question is...what will Dan destroy this time  and will we see Bob on the ground laughing when said destruction is done?


----------



## DaBear (Jun 8, 2010)

^he will be destroying me, and im hopin to see a world record....oh and if anyone wants to try a maru 4x4 ill be bringing mine(assuming it gets in by friday like its supposed to)


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 8, 2010)

Is it a bad idea to do my first ever BLD solve during the competition? ?


----------



## Ron (Jun 11, 2010)

Looking forward to meeting you all! Flying to DC tomorrow morning.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 11, 2010)

DaBear said:


> i mean dan cohen is gonna be there so no one is expecting to win any big cube events


----------



## Bob (Jun 11, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> DaBear said:
> 
> 
> > i mean dan cohen is gonna be there so no one is expecting to win any big cube events



I was wondering if Patrick would be there, considering he beat Dan's 4x4 average...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 11, 2010)

Bob said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > DaBear said:
> ...



I've gotten much better in the past week. Don't expect that to last.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jun 11, 2010)

Bob said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > DaBear said:
> ...



My presence provides quite a bit of intimidation towards Dan.


----------



## DaBear (Jun 11, 2010)

oh shi-- didnt even see you registered patrick.....well maybe 4x4 will be a little competitive

oh and for anyone who was tryina buy a cube/stickers off of me i'll be the big dude wearing a pink polo


----------



## chris410 (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm hoping I can still make this! My step-son fell and broke his arm pretty bad, he had surgery today so depending on how he fairs I'm not sure if I will be able to make it. Kids...sheesh! My fingers are crossed that he will recover well though! Nothing life or death so my hope is to make it out.


----------



## Kian (Jun 12, 2010)

chris410 said:


> I'm hoping I can still make this! My step-son fell and broke his arm pretty bad, he had surgery today so depending on how he fairs I'm not sure if I will be able to make it. Kids...sheesh! My fingers are crossed that he will recover well though! Nothing life or death so my hope is to make it out.



I'm sorry to hear that Chris, I hope your stepson recovers quickly. Obviously we hope to see you on Sunday but more importantly we hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## chris410 (Jun 12, 2010)

Kian said:


> chris410 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping I can still make this! My step-son fell and broke his arm pretty bad, he had surgery today so depending on how he fairs I'm not sure if I will be able to make it. Kids...sheesh! My fingers are crossed that he will recover well though! Nothing life or death so my hope is to make it out.
> ...



Thanks Kian, he came out of surgey fine so if he continues to do well I will be able to make it out. Although, this put a serious dent in some much needed practice so if I do show up...I will be simply happy to complete my solves at this point. I will know tomorrow if I will be able to make it, when I left he was doing well so my fingers are crossed!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, I'm as prepared as I possibly can be, so hopefully I'll do my best . It'll be my first ever competition


----------



## teller (Jun 12, 2010)

I've been cramming today...but it's too late for me to improve at this point...what you see is what you get!

See you all there!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 12, 2010)

teller said:


> I've been cramming today...but it's too late for me to improve at this point...what you see is what you get!
> 
> See you all there!



you know its not tomorrow right...


----------



## teller (Jun 12, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> teller said:
> 
> 
> > I've been cramming today...but it's too late for me to improve at this point...what you see is what you get!
> ...




Right. Looking forward to some sick 5x5 from you, sir....


----------



## Bob (Jun 12, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Well, I'm as prepared as I possibly can be, so hopefully I'll do my best . It'll be my first ever competition



And make sure I yell at you for that.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 12, 2010)

i cant wait, my friend cant come though


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2010)

LIVE UPDATES PLZ


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 12, 2010)

joey said:


> LIVE UPDATES PLZ



There is internet. so you'll get updates at least.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 12, 2010)

Bob said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I'm as prepared as I possibly can be, so hopefully I'll do my best . It'll be my first ever competition
> ...



il try and find you. i look foward to it


----------



## chris410 (Jun 12, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > RyanReese09 said:
> ...



You don't find Bob...he finds YOU! 

See you all tomorrow! (now off to practice  )


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 13, 2010)

anyone have a 2x2x2 i can borrow for tomorrow? Mine didn't come in time for the competition..and i signed up for it 

edit-and we have a bob saget coming tomorrow! just checked the competitors ..


----------



## Kian (Jun 13, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> anyone have a 2x2x2 i can borrow for tomorrow? Mine didn't come in time for the competition..and i signed up for it
> 
> edit-and we have a bob saget coming tomorrow! just checked the competitors ..



You can borrow one of mine.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 13, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> edit-and we have a bob saget coming tomorrow! just checked the competitors ..



If anyone knows Cody Heise, ask him if he has any idea who's doing the fake registration from the same netblock he registers from. We asked for his help earlier, but he never responded.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 13, 2010)

Eh, I won't be able to make it. Sorry.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 13, 2010)

Kian said:


> RyanReese09 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone have a 2x2x2 i can borrow for tomorrow? Mine didn't come in time for the competition..and i signed up for it
> ...



thank you very much Kian


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 13, 2010)

whos doing the fake registering.. please dont let it be shane dawson


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2010)

for my first competition, i must say, i had so much fun  . glad i made it to round 2 

4x4/5x5 were bad times tho


----------



## joey (Jun 14, 2010)

MOAR NEWS PLZ

afaik
4x4: pj 46, dan 47


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got back home from a different activity, definitely not as fun compared to the comp 

Main highlight:
Felix Lee: 4.90 Pyraminx average, NAR

Personal highlights:
-3x3: 14.94 single, 18.13 average
-4x4: 1:05.xy single
-Master Magic: 2nd place with 4.15 average 
-Met Ron!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2010)

Dan beasted 4x4x4..and 5x5x5..and 3x3x3..and OH. was good meeting Ron
VV


Spoiler



for those who saw me and my times (avg was 32 for round 1, 31 for round2)

Just did avg of 5..wish i did this at the comp :fp:

00:23.90
00:28.67
00:25.19
00:21.74
00:21.81

avg-00:24.26
3/5-00:23.64


----------



## flee135 (Jun 14, 2010)

Haha glad I could be the main highlight.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 14, 2010)

Ya i suck... Made huge mistakes in 4x4, sonothing came out of that except for probably the first sub40 taken away by a +2 

3x3 was pitiful, having 2 skips in an average only got me a 12.11...............[moar dots]

I guess 1:15 5x5 avg isnt too bad though, again had a counting +2


----------



## chris410 (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you to the orgainizers for putting this together. I had a great time, I pretty much finished as I expected being nervous and my first comp using full PLL so I am looking forward to getting them down solid and hopefully improving.

Good seeing everyone and hopefully we'll have another comp prior to nationals.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> Ya i suck... Made huge mistakes in 4x4, sonothing came out of that except for probably the first sub40 taken away by a +2
> 
> 3x3 was pitiful, having 2 skips in an average only got me a 12.11...............[moar dots]
> 
> I guess 1:15 5x5 avg isnt too bad though, again had a counting +2



we didnt really talk, but i gotta say your a big inspirations to us nublets


----------



## Kian (Jun 14, 2010)

If someone has the first 3x3 BLD scramble I would love to see it again.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 14, 2010)

Kian said:


> If someone has the first 3x3 BLD scramble I would love to see it again.



you beasted that first bld solve


----------



## Kian (Jun 14, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > If someone has the first 3x3 BLD scramble I would love to see it again.
> ...



Haha, thank you. It was a personal best, competition or otherwise. The scramble was very easy, though.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jun 14, 2010)

3rd in 3x3! 12.82 average! All my competition 3x3 solves were sub-15! Good times.

Just got back, that car ride dragged on a bit long. Results will be up momentarily.


----------



## teller (Jun 14, 2010)

Many thanks to the organizers...my first comp was a genuine pleasure, and it seemed to run like clockwork. Something like this is a unique experience--when you get 50 people in a room together who all share the same passion, you cannot help but feel the "social mass" wash over you. I am still buzzing from it.

Everyone was so busy competing and I had to leave early (only 3 hours of sleep and a long drive home and I was fading) so I didn't get to bond with people so much, but I especially enjoyed meeting Ryan Reese and Hikaru Shibuya.

And I had the special pleasure of being seated next to Ron van Bruchem--someone my own age and the most pleasant ambassador to the cubing event one could ever ask for (your candy grew on me after a time, btw Ron).

And I got what I wanted--a sub-20 single and a sub-22 average. And a decent beginner's baseline for OH ~1 min. Good enough for now! 

Cheers!


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 14, 2010)

The Barry brothers knocked me out of the top 50 in USA and top 250 in world for BLD


----------



## Kyle Barry (Jun 14, 2010)

"The Barry brothers knocked me out of the top 50 in USA and top 250 in world for BLD"

Yeah, I hate those guys 

"Just got back, that car ride dragged on a bit long. Results will be up momentarily."

It was worth it for Waffle House and you know it.


----------



## blah (Jun 14, 2010)

Dan got my official average for OH 

And LOL BLD podium.


----------



## Kian (Jun 14, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> The Barry brothers knocked me out of the top 50 in USA and top 250 in world for BLD



I apologize?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 14, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> having 2 skips in an average only got me a 12.11...............[moar dots]



...................................nub


----------



## DaBear (Jun 14, 2010)

completely screwed up my first 4x4 solve....accidentally did an extra move in the middle of pll parity

sat next to dan cohen on my second 4x4 when he got a 39.xx....felt like a complete noob with my 2:07.xx, despite that being actually ok for me

had decent 3x3s for myself....got two 32.02s unintentionally xD

overall good first comp


----------



## Bob (Jun 14, 2010)

Kian said:


> If someone has the first 3x3 BLD scramble I would love to see it again.



God damn timer malfunction! :/


----------



## Regisiew (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha, I got a massive pop since I was using Kevin's cube (C II or something) instead of edison.. i mean HUGE, like half the cube collapsed lol, thanks for telling not to touch the piece Dan. Hated my avg so much i just dnfd last solve  + I left early, when apparently i got 2nd place magic, and also missed 2x2 round since couldnt decide if I should come or go to some fair.. So i guess it kinda stunk for me, but comp rocked!!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jun 15, 2010)

Regisiew said:


> Haha, I got a massive pop since I was using Kevin's cube (C II or something) instead of edison.. i mean HUGE, like half the cube collapsed lol, thanks for telling not to touch the piece Dan. Hated my avg so much i just dnfd last solve  + I left early, when apparently i got 2nd place magic, and also missed 2x2 round since couldnt decide if I should come or go to some fair.. So i guess it kinda stunk for me, but comp rocked!!



i got it on tape lol i will post later


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 15, 2010)

Thought I would post my failures/disasters here too...

3x3 Final Round: Counting 26 + Dropped 28
4x4 Average: usually closer to 1:20
2x2 Average: usually ~5-6
Magic: yep, predictable, usually ~1.2-1.5

3x3 OH: one month of not practicing = 15 second increase in times; the Baltimore times were already bad... usually ~37-40
Weird story... at Baltimore, first three solves were bad, and with F2, last two were good, and with Mini-C.
This time, first three were bad and with Mini-C, last two were better and with F2.


----------



## kzhou (Jun 15, 2010)

I did better than I had hoped, especially in 2x2 - 3.39 average!  I don't think I will improve this time any time soon, though...
I failed magic, but got a pretty nice single. 

Overall, it was a great experience; hopefully we can host more competitions in the future!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 15, 2010)

kzhou said:


> I did better than I had hoped, especially in 2x2 - 3.39 average!



I noticed that, congrats! 
It's pretty ridiculous that you're "only" ranked 14th with that average..


----------



## kzhou (Jun 15, 2010)

Anthony said:


> kzhou said:
> 
> 
> > I did better than I had hoped, especially in 2x2 - 3.39 average!
> ...



Thanks! I was glad to be able to make good use of EG1 and CLL in that round. I still have 10 EG1s to go, which I will finish soon.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 15, 2010)

kzhou said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > kzhou said:
> ...



Awesome! EG1 is awesome, isn't it?


----------



## kzhou (Jun 15, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Awesome! EG1 is awesome, isn't it?


Indeed


----------

